# Original jeweler for engagement ring?



## SarahGZ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey, 

Does anyone know (a) good and reliable jeweler in HK? 
We're looking for an engagement ring, somewhat vintage style, preferably gold with diamond(s).  

Thanks!


----------

